# Looking at a 2010 Mirage Pro...



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

I just completed the GOBA (great ohio bicycle adventure) on my hybrid bike.. I'm now definitely in the market for a road bike. My buget is low, though - $500-$600. I've been looking at Bikesdirect as they have seemingly reasonably decent bikes for more than a reasonable price. I keep going back to the Mirage Pro. I understand that it may have a generic cassete, hubs, etc. and I think I'm ok with that. Does anyone have this bike? What do you think? Can I do better for the money? $600 is the absolute limit.


----------



## NMRider (Jun 20, 2010)

I got the Grand Record because we have a lot of long and steep hills in my area and I didn't know if I could handle only having the double compact and I am happy with the components so far, of course I have only put about 40 miles on the bike so far. I would say the double would have been adequate though the road bike is much more efficient than a mountain bike.


----------



## QDog (Jun 30, 2010)

What do you like about the mirage pro? Have you ridden any bikes down at the LBS? Most of the stuff you probably won't notice, but some people don't like the lower-end thumb shifter of Sora. Mrs. QDog (a noob like myself) tried both and promptly decided she didn't want the thumb shifters at all. 

We ended up with a Dawes for my step-daughter, and it seems pretty nice for the money, too, if you don't mind matte black paint.


----------

